# How long to let a place sit???



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Im some what new to coyote hunting, i called one in on my first stand this year and the coyote fever got me.... :sniper: Clean miss... Anyways my question is how long do you stay out of a place after shooting to let the yotes settle back down? The piece of property is about 80 acres of woods surrounded by a few hundred acres of sloughs and fields. I know there is a bunch of dogs in there. We hear them and see them out there alot and there is tons of sign. Any advice is much appreciated. 
Thanks guys


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I am relatively new to coyote hunting also, but i usually just give it a weekend or so. good luck and go to the range to make sure your gun is sighted in correctly oke:


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

HAHA the gun is sighted in perfect. It was 100% my fault i rushed the shot and misjudge the yardage. I hunt alot a and do a little competion shooting i should blame the miss on the wind... or my buddy who was with me... or the sun... or.....


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

at least a couple weeks


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

A few weeks seems a little longer than i would have thought, but im sure you know alot more about yote hunting than i do so im gonna try your advice. 
Thanks alot


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Go back the next day. Approach it differently. Sit in a different spot. Use different sounds. Dont miss this time  Seriously though.

When I call a dog in and kill it do I get up and say "Crap, I just fired the gun. I just educated all the coyotes within a mile, I better let the spot rest". Absolutely not. I keep calling. Thats how ya kill multiples on a stand. I've spotted yotes on the way into the property, Killed them, continued in, made the set and killed another coyote. Thats happened quite a few times. Done the same with fox. Is it the norm? Of course not but ya gotta stick to it if you wanna win this game. Stay off the couch. Get outa the truck and quit making excuses not to hunt :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd completely agree with bloody on this one. I usually do, but hell why not once more! I went out one night a couple weeks back and blasted one, spooked another and couldn't get the follow up shot to make a double. Next night a buddy calls me and is all excited he just got a yote with a shotgun.... at the same spot. 24 hours, 2 sets, 2 dead dogs. Nuff said.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You'll burn out spots real quick calling em to often and you'll educate a lot of coyotes in the process.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> You'll burn out spots real quick calling em to often and you'll educate a lot of coyotes in the process.


X2


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It depends on the size of the area, how many other callers are hitting it, and whether the coyotes stay put. Let me elaborate on #3. Some areas tend to be travel lanes and will see different coyotes day to day, while others are more of a home location where the same coyotes stay permanent. Abundance of food and seasonal movements of prey species determine this. In our area, the rabbits head for lower country as the snow gets deep (not much of a problem with that this year!). Being the most abundant item on the menu, the coyotes follow. During these times of migration, a location can be hit often since new dogs are traveling through every few days. If not, rest the area a lot. Especially a small area.
Areas that get pounded by the general public are a different story. Most coyote hunting here in Wyoming is on public land and the pressure can be unreal. In the super popular areas, if I get into a zone were I am doing real well, I will go ahead and "burn" it. Not to aggravate other hunters, but to take advantage of what will be burned out within a week or two anyway. With dozens of guys working a spot, it happens REAL quick. If you are in the situation of hunting private land to help out the landowner with no other competition, manage it very carefully. Rest the spot a bunch. Then you can kill more of the coyotes before they catch on to you. No matter what you do, don't sit down with an e-caller and give a coyote every sound in the call if he hangs up. If you do, game over, they now know all of your tricks. If you get a hang up and the coyote does not come in when you try a different sound, stop and wait for him to leave (if he will!). Then you can try something different next time.


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

barebackjack said:


> You'll burn out spots real quick calling em to often and you'll educate a lot of coyotes in the process.


That's exactly what i thought would happen! Thats why i posted it on here to ask the "experts" :beer:


----------

